# XML-Daten senden und lesen, aber wie?



## tigger (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo! Habe leider noch nie etwas mit XML-Daten zu tun gehabt. Ich möchte ein XML-Telegramm senden und empfangen können (Step7). Gibt es dafür vohandene Bausteine (z.B. FC5-AGSend) die man dafür benutzen könnte? Ich bin auch für jede hilfreiche Doku dankbar.


----------



## Grubba (3 Dezember 2009)

1. In der Oscat Lib scheint sich in Sachen XML was getan zu haben.  Ich meine, da irgendeine Ankündigung gelesen zu haben. Am besten selber mal nachsehen.

2. Prinzipiell kannst Du einfach über AGSend ein Telegramm versenden, was die XML Datei enthält. In dem Bytestrom den Du versendest, entspricht jedes Bytes dann halt dem ASCII Code eines Zeichens. So könntest Du Dir eine XML-Datei zusammenbasteln. 

Ob es allerdings Spaß macht, so was zu proggen, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.


----------



## McNugget (3 Dezember 2009)

Schau mal in dieser Doku nach, ob dir der XML-Part in der Network.Lib von OSCAT was bringen kann.

http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=147&Itemid=33


(Ich hoffe, ich darf das hier verlinken...)


----------

